
Make your first million as a designer - madbyte
http://milliondesigner.com/
======
madbyte
Hey guys, I'm Vladimir. I've made a long journey from being a designer to
entrepreneur. A few years ago I co-founded Designmodo and built a few
successful projects like Flat UI, Slides, Startup Framework with my partners.

I started to develop a course for designers that teaches how to build a
digital product and sell it. I'd love to share all my experience on building a
business with the people who had no past experience in entrepreneurship.

Here is the course program: • Setting business goals • Brainstorm business
ideas • Defining target audience • Build a landing page to describe your
product • Get first subscribers • Make Facebook Ads to generate traffic •
Acquiring first customers • Find freelancers to build a product • Delegate
tasks to freelancers • Build your digital product • Marketing hacks and
tactics • Run automated email campaigns • Make an affiliate program • Find
leads and scale a business

I just want to ask a few questions and clarify the course program and what
kind of topics do you want to learn. • What are your fears when you think
about an idea to start a business? • Any suggestions to the course program?
What you'd like to learn?

Thanks in advance!

